# les troyens - 1974



## Ofekaaa (Mar 7, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for the recording of les troyens by berlioz from 1974 that took place in the Met.

The cast includes -
John Vickers
Christa Ludwig
Shirley Verrett
Louis Quillico.


Do you know where I could find this recording?

thanks!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I have a feeling this doesn’t exist as a recording. I’ve checked my sources and none of them have it. Quel dommage, mais c’est la vie!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I did find this on youtube, but no details as to its provenance 



. 
If it's from the Met performance, I can't find anymore of it elsewhere. The recording here picks up quite a heavy beat in Ludwig's voice, which I've never heard before in anything else she did. She is on record as saying she didn't really gel with Berlioz's music.

There's more than one live performance of *Les Troyens* knocking around with Vickers as Enée. I have one from Covent Garden at which Janet Baker stood in for an ailing Josephone Veasey. Baker was performing Didon with Scottish Opera at the time, but they were doing the opera in English, so she sings in English whilst the rest of the cast sing in French. Nonetheless she is a superb Didon.

There is a Prêtre recording (a radio broadcast) with Verrett as Didon, Horne as Cassandre and Gedda as Enéee. Unfortunately it is savagely cut and Prêtre has no idea whatsoever how to conduct Berlioz.

Ludwig is on a recording from Vienna conducted by Ger Albrecht with Helga Dernesch as Cassandre and Guy Chauvet as Enée, but I haven't heard this one.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Ludwig is on a recording from Vienna conducted by Ger Albrecht with Helga Dernesch as Cassandre and Guy Chauvet as Enée, but I haven't heard this one.


What are you waiting for?:lol::lol:
If it's from Vienna, the sound should be good.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

*********deleted post


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

@ofekaaa
Here's the recording:

https://www.operapassion.com/cdbelestr.html


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

MAS said:


> @Tsaraslondon
> Here's the recording:
> 
> https://www.operapassion.com/cdbelestr.html


Well found MAS. I looked there and couldn't see it. There was a Geneva 1974 but no NY. Of course I was only looking at downloads, not CDs.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> Well found MAS. I looked there and couldn't see it. There was a Geneva 1974 but no NY. Of course I was only looking at downloads, not CDs.


Thanks. The site is confusing and disorganized. I found it on the second go by searching for "Troyens Met 1974," I think...


----------



## Eramire156 (Sep 28, 2017)

MAS, and you beat my to it, here is the full cast list, also issued by Bensar and The Opera Lover's

Les Troyens by Hector Berlioz performed in French

Conductor Rafael Kubelik - 1974(LI)

Orchestra - Metropolitan Opera

Chorus - Metropolitan Opera

Enée - Jon Vickers

Chorèbe - Louis Quilico

Panthée - Richard T. Gill

Narbal - John Macurdy

Ascagne - Judith Blegen

Cassandre - Shirley Verrett

Didon - Christa Ludwig

Anna - Mignon Dunn

Hylas - Leo Goeke

Priam - Edmond Karlsrud

Hécube - Jean Kraft

Iopas - Kenneth Riegel

Helenus - William Lewis

Un soldat troyen - Russell Christopher

1re sentinelle - Andrij Dobriansky

2e sentinelle - Richard Best

L'Ombre d'Hector - Clifford Harvuot

Le spectre de Cassandre - Lorraine Keane

Le spectre d'Priam - Edmond Karlsrud

Le spectre de Chorèbe - Robert Goodloe

Mercure - Edmond Karlsrud

------------------------------------------------------------------

Compact Disc - The Opera Lovers TROY 197401 {4CDRS} (Canada) Bensar OL 31674 (BRO 124100) {4CDRS}


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Eramire156 said:


> MAS, and you beat my to it, here is the full cast list, also issued by Bensar and The Opera Lover's
> 
> Les Troyens by Hector Berlioz performed in French
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, Eramire156, sorry to upstage you :lol: 
I've never heard of those labels, though.


----------



## Eramire156 (Sep 28, 2017)

MAS said:


> Thanks for that, Eramire156, sorry to upstage you :lol:
> I've never heard of those labels, though.


I think both labels were or are pirate labels.


----------



## Cambridge02138 (8 mo ago)

Ofekaaa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am looking for the recording of les troyens by berlioz from 1974 that took place in the Met.
> 
> ...


There was a broadcast performance of this on March 16, 1974. Find it on Met Player or similar service.


----------

